# blur or griptilian



## prof (Nov 29, 2007)

It's decision time. I'm looking for a new knife. I'm considering a kershaw blur or benchmade griptilian. I've handled the blur before, but not the grip. The knife will be used for weekend EDC--mainly for camping and hiking, the occasional fishing trip, etc. (Can't carry at work due to state law banning weapons on campus--without defining weapons). Both of these are about as large as I'd consider carrying.

I am very willing to consider other options also! No need to limit to these two if you have a different favorite.

I'm interested in personal opinions, especially from people who have or have tried both--which do you prefer and why. Also, any preference on blade steel or model (especially the benchmade). Finally, can anyone recommend preferred dealers? I know lighthound has the benchmade.

Thank you in advance!

Prof


----------



## litho123 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have both...

Blur:
I had the Blur Rescue with the rounded, blunt tip. I have it in part so that my teenagers can get comfortable with knives. They don't care for the assisted opening, I do. It slips comfortably into the inner recesses of my jacket, hidden until it's needed. It's much flatter than the BM Grip.

BM Grip:
I have the full size Grip and the mini-grip and like them both. Just a flick of the wrist and they are open. It's what I carry with me at all times. 

At work, most of our customers fly and have their scissors / box cutters taped shut in one of their boxes ( :thinking: go figure). The mini-grip tends to cause less excitement when a knife is offered for a customer to use opening boxes, etc. 

My teen girls like the mini-grips for the size and colors (I have lime green, purple, yellow, blue) AND the easy opening. It drives my wife crazy when she hears all these 'click' noises as they practice flicking it open.

For me the Grip handle is very comfortable to hold, I like the AXIS lock, and it gets used more than the Blur.

On EDForums, there is a nice long thread talking about the BM Griptilian.
http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=12056.0
The thread reads from bottom to top...


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm a Kershaw fan, but my vote goes to the miniGrip with the sheepfoot (thumbhole) blade. A very good knife for the $$ and feels great in the hand. You can also get colored scales (yellow, blue, green) that would make it even less threatening (and easier to locate in low light). 

It's a toss up between my yellow Spyd Salt1 and yellow BM mini when I need to carry that size knife (which is most of the time). I almost always remove clips. The Spyd is very thin and light. The BM is a little thicker and heavier (but we're talking about a few millimeters and fractions of an ounce).

A multitool, like the Leatherman Juice, might let you walk around the silly "no weapons" rule. It is, by definition, a tool - not a weapon. On the Juice, the knife blade can be opened and used with the tool folded (as can several of the other tool blades)


----------



## prof (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the input. I like the thinness of the Kershaw but the Grip seems good also. I may try to find someplace nearby that carries BM just to see how it feels. Right now I'm leaning toward the BM, but you never know...maybe I can check out a spyderco also. There are several Gandor Mountains nearby. Might have to take a short drive...

Yes, the no weapons rule is stupid. If they'd define "weapon" I'd be ok with it. That's a college campus for you (and really--I don't want my students armed!) 

Good idea on the multi-tool. It's what I do now. I usually carry a leatherman squirt during the week. Not much of a blade but the pliers and screwdrivers are very handy. Also, I really don't think anyone could argue that thing is a weapon...

I've got a Wave also. Nice tool, but I would like a knife--for those times when I need a knife.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd recommend you either the Benchmade Mini-Rukus or the Spyderco Mini-Manix above anything in production for weekend outdoor tasks. These are "premium" knives although they are worth every penny.


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 29, 2007)

I like the Kershaw avalanche because of it's super grippy g-10 exterior and s30v steel. its thinner than either but the scales gives your grip confidence. i have owned a griptilian and handled a blur. I like the axis lock on the griptilian, but the regular is too big and the mini too small.


----------



## prof (Nov 30, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I'd recommend you either the Benchmade Mini-Rukus or the Spyderco Mini-Manix above anything in production for weekend outdoor tasks. These are "premium" knives although they are worth every penny.



Some good advise here. Thanks everyone. Where would I look for the mini-rukus or mini-manix? 

Anyone have any preferred stores in general? There are really no good places to buy knives where I live--just Wal-Mart. I can easily stop by a Gander Mountain, and will be near Bass Pro in a couple months, but would like to order sooner.

Thank you all again!


----------



## ErickThakrar (Nov 30, 2007)

www.newgraham.com

Great people to work with, fast service. 

I'd recommend the Griptilian as well. The Axis Lock is a better lock than the liner lock on the Blur and easier to use with either hand.


----------



## meuge (Dec 2, 2007)

prof said:


> It's decision time. I'm looking for a new knife. I'm considering a kershaw blur or benchmade griptilian.



I would highly recommend the blur. It is by far my favorite knife nowadays. I am in love with the assisted opening, but I have to tell you that you should be careful where you open it, because the click is VERY aggressive, and tends to get emotional people rather excited. 

I have carried the Blur while hiking upstate New York all summer, and it served me well. It's large enough for heavier jobs, but small enough to do delicate work. The "asphalt" finish is an absolute marvel - there is no way it would slip out of your hand, gloves or not...


----------



## BIGIRON (Dec 2, 2007)

Might be worthwhile to check your WalMart to see if they still have a Spyd Native. $40 and a very good knife for the money. Roughly the same dimensions as what we've been talking about.


----------



## tussery (Dec 2, 2007)

Pumaman said:


> I like the Kershaw avalanche because of it's super grippy g-10 exterior and s30v steel. its thinner than either but the scales gives your grip confidence. i have owned a griptilian and handled a blur. I like the axis lock on the griptilian, but the regular is too big and the mini too small.


Thanks for mentioning the Avalanche I just think I have found another knife I will purchase.


----------



## prof (Dec 3, 2007)

BIGIRON said:


> Might be worthwhile to check your WalMart to see if they still have a Spyd Native. $40 and a very good knife for the money. Roughly the same dimensions as what we've been talking about.



I have--they do not carry it (not sure they ever did). They have the tatical blur (ok, at one point I bought it but returned it after a day--absolutely did not like the tanto blade...)

Lots of good info. Knives are, of course, very personal. The blur feels really good, but I've never handled a grip. We'll see. Am going to decide later today.

Thanks guys!


----------



## prof (Dec 3, 2007)

Another question: which steel for the blade?
154CM, D2, or what?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 4, 2007)

Another question concerning the Grip.
I've seen some minis (old?) with the thumbhole blade, and others (new?) with the stud. Are there any specific advantages/disadvantages to these two styles?


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 4, 2007)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Another question concerning the Grip.
> I've seen some minis (old?) with the thumbhole blade, and others (new?) with the stud. Are there any specific advantages/disadvantages to these two styles?


 
Both the regula full size and the mini griptilian come in a variety of styles, both in a thumbhole or thumbtud setup...Check out benchamdes site to see whats still in production...

http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_list.aspx?keyword=griptilian

As for advantages, well I think its mostly prefference, some like holes, others like studs, I prefer studs actually, but the holes are popular...some say the holes make it easier to open because you just push them open, but with the stud you have to be a bit mroe accurate when just pushign the blade open...sicne the stud is a smaller target than the larger hole, and your finger can catch the hole easier from a few different positions...But I think the thumbstud works just as easily with practice or with a knife guy already having expereince with thumbtuds...and then there are peopel who just cant stand the way a thumbstud looks, and vise versa, some hate the look of thew hole in the blade...so prefference it what it coems down to, thats all... but they are all nice knives for the monye, so you can't pick the wrogn one...if you edn up gettign a thumbstud version and dont like it, you cna trade on the forums for the other version...and vise versa...


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 4, 2007)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Thank you.


 
No problem! lots to choose from to fit your personal taste! now that I think of it, its gotta be the single most popular knife with so many varients...I can't think of any other production folder that ahs so many different styles of the same model? Huh...:thinking:


----------



## Donny Dont (Dec 7, 2007)

I have the Blur as well as two versions of the Grip, the 550 with thumbhole and the Ritter (the handles are identical). I like the Blur very much. It fits my hand well and I love the recurve blade, but it is aggressive in its snap open. I carry the Grips much more frequently. Their opening is very smooth and the axis lock very secure. I find the Ritter Grip to be especially useful as a camping knife. The blade geometry is fantastic and the S30V steel hold a wicked edge. This version is only available from aeromedix.com and costs signicantly more than the more common versions. If you are limited to one, I would suggest the Ritter Grip: if it does not agree with you, the secondary market graps them up very quickly.

Enjoy the shopping.

Joe


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Dec 7, 2007)

Just got my Griptilian full size (154CM steel) and Im starting to fall in lovet with it! 

It open and closes real easy! And fits my hand perfectly!

Havent even got to hold a kershaw yet, so I cant say anything about it


----------



## Rowrbazzle (Dec 14, 2007)

Holes vs studs? I've heard that holes are better if you are going to have gloves on while using it. Don't like them myself. 

154CM or D2? Stick with the 154. D2 will take more abuse, but needs more care. 

For all around use, I picked up a drop-point mini-grip. Does 90+% of what I want and is small enough you hardly notice it in your pocket. And at 2.9 inch blade length its small enough that people don't freak and think "Oh God, he's got a WEAPON!" when they see it.

I like mine well enough that I asked Santa for a full-size Ritter for Christmas. Guess we will see how good I've been.

And don't forget that Lighthound sells knives, and not just lights. Good prices and quick service. 

Cheers


----------



## schiesz (Dec 14, 2007)

I just bought a few size grip for a friend. I was anxious to handle it before handing it over and was very impressed. For me, I think the mini-grip would be better but the full size was very nice. I got the plain edge 154CM with studs and it worked perfectly for me. For what its worth, I recently bought the walmart native just to have a spyderco, and I love it. I have always preferred studs over holes but the native has a perfect geometry for me. Its not my EDC, but I keep it in my heavy coat to have it around if I need it.

schiesz


----------



## prof (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I ended up selecting the grip. Have not gotten to use it yet (it's really a Christmas gift so I don't get it for a few weeks yet...). I'll let you know what I think!


----------



## prof (Jan 1, 2008)

Great knife! I ordered it from New Graham. Great services, also.


Everyone, thank you for the input and suggestions!


----------



## ErickThakrar (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, you won't go wrong with either the Griptilian or New Graham.


----------

